# Is this illegal?



## Medic (Dec 13, 2007)

At church (yes at CHURCH) this guy has always seemed to latch onto my mom, always talking to her, and he knows everything about everyone (gossip). He is a 40 something year old ex-junky who is single and still lives in his mothers house. To say the least he is pretty shot from all the drugs over the years and in reality he scares my mother and myself with his demeanor. Anyway I found out from a officer in town that he is now being "investigated" for God knows what. 

Anyway, this got me thinking. I am the only person in my home who has a FID and/or owns a handgun. It is a HK P30s and even though I showed my mom many times how to use it, I really dont know if in the heat of the moment if she would remember to pop in the clip, chamber a round, take off the safety, and protect herself if needed. My father works until 7 earliest, I am away at school for half the year. 

My question is, is it illegal for me to purchase a revovler and basically keep it in her room if God forbid someone were to enter my house and try to harm my family. My HK is locked in a safe, in my room, in my closet right next to me ... If someone were to break in I would be armed. If I am away at school no one in this family would be armed with anything other then a telephone. So, would it be illegal for me to purchase a revolver and keep it locked up in a small safe in her room just in case? I realize she doesn't have a FID or license, however, how would the law work if she were to use my gun (or one of my guns such as a revolver) to defend herself or my family (in my presence or if im away at school?) 

BTW, I live in NJ and CC is NOT legal. Thanks for any insite.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I would suggest you review the rules/laws for handgun possession in your state and get legal guidance from an attorney or other source of legal advice. You may find this link helpful in your search for info:

http://www.nraila.org/statelawpdfs/NJSL.pdf

I know from past experience that if I leave this thread open, SOMEONE is going to tell you to do something that is clearly illegal. We cannot support advocating illegal activity, and for that reason, I am going to close this thread. I will leave it in place so people can send you private messages or emails which may be helpful.


----------

